# Now owners of a 1978 Hunter 33



## erickbou (Jul 4, 2011)

I am new here and just purchased a 1978 Hunter 33. It is a project boat that was discussed here on another thread with a problem keel but I hope to start sailing her within the next few weeks. We are moving it from Boston to Miami within the next 2 weeks.

My wife is affraid of the idea of the boat but is ready to conquer her fears by starting sailing lessons tomorrow. I have never sailed either but grew up around a 24 footer cabin cruiser that my father owned in the 70s.

Have not named her yet either.


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

Congrats That's a great design by John Cherubini. I owned a 1982 for over 18 years and really loved the boat. If the PO took care of it then you have a good platform for your project boat. Tell your wife that the boat is a forgiving boat and it's really easy to sail.


----------



## erickbou (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you! The sailing lessons went well for my wife and she didn't get sea sick. Your are right it is a Cherubini design but this one is a little unusual with a streamlined deck. I don't see many of them out there. I will post pictures as soon as I can. The PO took great care of it with lots of add on options and that is why I went all the way to Boston to get it instead of something local. It does have some issues that I consider minor work that I can do. 

I am looking forward to having it here in Miami.


----------



## erickbou (Jul 4, 2011)

Learning how to post pictures
















seems that being more streamlined with less windage this could be a faster boat than the regular Cherubini 33. The Interior configuration is exactly the same though.


----------

